# I Need Rims laced in So Cal



## Aussie (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm in need of having a set of 28 blunts laced up in So Cal.... any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 24, 2017)

Do it yourself- it is easy and rewarding.  Besides, if you can't build a wheel you can't call yourself a bicycle mechanic.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2017)

Services forum show 2  @bairdco and @rustjunkie at Veterans Swap which is Sunday 8/27


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Aussie (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks cabers got it taken care of within 20 min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Services forum show 2  @bairdco and @rustjunkie at Veterans Swap which is Sunday 8/27



What do they charge per wheelset and I need spokes too


----------



## Iverider (Aug 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> What do they charge per wheelset and I need spokes too



asking them would probably be the best way to find out


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> What do they charge per wheelset and I need spokes too



It's a _wheel lacing _service, not a spoke supply house. Figure out what you need, buy the parts & they'll _lace _them up for you


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's a _wheel lacing _service, not a spoke supply house. Figure out what you need, buy the parts & they'll _lace _them up for you



 I have a lead on an old beat up close and commander that I might pick up


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I have a lead on an old beat up close and commander that I might pick up


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 24, 2017)

It's not scary, once  you have the right spoke length- watch the guy building wheels in the 1940's Raleigh factory tour movie.  He's pretty much throwing spokes in the rim and hub.  Here's a good beginners guide on youtube:




Best spoke calculator and guide to measuring to calculate the spokes is at:
http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php
Blunts can be a pain to lace because they are double walled with a lot of space between the walls.  Spoke nipples get hung up on the outer just when you want them seated on the inner.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 24, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It's not scary, once  you have the right spoke length- watch the guy building wheels in the 1940's Raleigh factory tour movie.  He's pretty much throwing spokes in the rim and hub.  Here's a good beginners guide on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Losing a nip down the hole of a Blunt after threading half of the spokes is maddening! You'll be shaking the whole thing like a psychopath trying to get it to drop out of the hole. I usually thread the nips onto a spare spoke and poke it through the hole, then thread it onto the spoke that's connected to the hub I'm lacing up. A truing stand is a fantastic thing to have for building wheels, but you can get by without one if you must. I bought a Park TS2 years ago and I've probably built 6-8 wheelsets and trued even more.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 24, 2017)

Aussie said:


> I'm in need of having a set of 28 blunts laced up in So Cal.... any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Sorry, got hung up at work and totally spaced on texting you.

Glad you got it handled, though.


----------

